# cpufreq again :/

## aggressor

Hi there..

I can't understand what's going on:

```
dmesg | grep freq

ethereal proton #
```

I got all that stuff biult-in into my kernel:

```
# cat /usr/src/linux/.config | grep FREQ

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_TABLE=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_DEBUG=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_STAT=y

# CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_STAT_DETAILS is not set

# CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_DEFAULT_GOV_PERFORMANCE is not set

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_DEFAULT_GOV_USERSPACE=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_PERFORMANCE=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_POWERSAVE=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_USERSPACE=y

# CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_ONDEMAND is not set

CONFIG_X86_ACPI_CPUFREQ=y

# CONFIG_X86_CPUFREQ_NFORCE2 is not set

# CONFIG_X86_ACPI_CPUFREQ_PROC_INTF is not set
```

I'm sure I'm running the right kernel  :Smile: 

Any ideas wft is this?

----------

## bkunlimited

paste whole output of dmesg please

----------

## beatryder

could you post your system specs please?

----------

## Earthwings

I don't get any output running dmesg | grep freq and speedstep works fine here. So what's the problem? Please post the output of 

```
cpufreq-info
```

as well (emerge cpufrequtils to get it).

----------

## aggressor

dmesg

```
# cat dm

Machine check exception polling timer started.

inotify device minor=63

devfs: 2004-01-31 Richard Gooch (rgooch@atnf.csiro.au)

devfs: boot_options: 0x0

Installing knfsd (copyright (C) 1996 okir@monad.swb.de).

JFS: nTxBlock = 933, nTxLock = 7471

SGI XFS with large block numbers, no debug enabled

Initializing Cryptographic API

Limiting direct PCI/PCI transfers.

Real Time Clock Driver v1.12

Non-volatile memory driver v1.2

vesafb: ATI Technologies Inc., MACH64RM, 01.00 (OEM: ATI MACH64)

vesafb: VBE version: 2.0

vesafb: protected mode interface info at c000:4fac

vesafb: pmi: set display start = c00c5012, set palette = c00c506c

vesafb: pmi: ports = e885 e81f e8b4 e8b8 e818 e814 e8c0 e8c3 e8c1

vesafb: monitor limits: vf = 0 Hz, hf = 0 kHz, clk = 0 MHz

vesafb: scrolling: ypan using protected mode interface, yres_virtual=1365

Console: switching to colour frame buffer device 128x48

vesafb: framebuffer at 0xfd000000, mapped to 0xc8900000, using 4096k, total 4096k

fb0: VESA VGA frame buffer device

ACPI: AC Adapter [ACAD] (on-line)

ACPI: Battery Slot [BAT1] (battery present)

ACPI: Power Button (FF) [PWRF]

ACPI: Lid Switch [LID]

ACPI: Sleep Button (CM) [SBTN]

ACPI: CPU0 (power states: C1[C1] C2[C2])

ACPI: Processor [CPU0] (supports 8 throttling states)

ACPI: Thermal Zone [THRM] (50 C)

PNP: PS/2 Controller [PNP0303:KBC,PNP0f13:MOU2] at 0x60,0x64 irq 1,12

serio: i8042 AUX port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

serio: i8042 KBD port at 0x60,0x64 irq 1

Serial: 8250/16550 driver $Revision: 1.90 $ 8 ports, IRQ sharing disabled

ttyS0 at I/O 0x3f8 (irq = 4) is a 16550A

ttyS0 at I/O 0x3f8 (irq = 4) is a 16550A

io scheduler noop registered

io scheduler anticipatory registered

io scheduler deadline registered

io scheduler cfq registered

Floppy drive(s): fd0 is 1.44M

FDC 0 is a National Semiconductor PC87306

RAMDISK driver initialized: 16 RAM disks of 8192K size 1024 blocksize

loop: loaded (max 8 devices)

pktcdvd: v0.2.0a 2004-07-14 Jens Axboe (axboe@suse.de) and petero2@telia.com

Uniform Multi-Platform E-IDE driver Revision: 7.00alpha2

ide: Assuming 33MHz system bus speed for PIO modes; override with idebus=xx

PIIX4: IDE controller at PCI slot 0000:00:07.1

PIIX4: chipset revision 1

PIIX4: not 100% native mode: will probe irqs later

    ide0: BM-DMA at 0xfcd0-0xfcd7, BIOS settings: hda:pio, hdb:pio

    ide1: BM-DMA at 0xfcd8-0xfcdf, BIOS settings: hdc:pio, hdd:pio

Probing IDE interface ide0...

hda: SAMSUNG MP0402H, ATA DISK drive

ide0 at 0x1f0-0x1f7,0x3f6 on irq 14

Probing IDE interface ide1...

Probing IDE interface ide1...

Probing IDE interface ide2...

Probing IDE interface ide3...

Probing IDE interface ide4...

Probing IDE interface ide5...

hda: max request size: 1024KiB

hda: 78242976 sectors (40060 MB) w/8192KiB Cache, CHS=16383/255/63, UDMA(33)

hda: cache flushes supported

 /dev/ide/host0/bus0/target0/lun0: p1 p2 p3

st: Version 20050312, fixed bufsize 32768, s/g segs 256

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKA] enabled at IRQ 10

PCI: setting IRQ 10 as level-triggered

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:0a.0[A] -> Link [LNKA] -> GSI 10 (level, low) -> IRQ 10

Yenta: CardBus bridge found at 0000:00:0a.0 [1028:00dc]

Yenta: Enabling burst memory read transactions

Yenta: Using CSCINT to route CSC interrupts to PCI

Yenta: Routing CardBus interrupts to PCI

Yenta TI: socket 0000:00:0a.0, mfunc 0x01201272, devctl 0x64

Yenta: ISA IRQ mask 0x08b8, PCI irq 10

Socket status: 30000020

mice: PS/2 mouse device common for all mice

I2O subsystem v$Rev$

i2o: max drivers = 8

I2O Configuration OSM v$Rev$

I2O Block Device OSM v$Rev$

I2O SCSI Peripheral OSM v$Rev$

I2O ProcFS OSM v$Rev$

Advanced Linux Sound Architecture Driver Version 1.0.9rc2  (Thu Mar 24 10:33:39 2005 UTC).

ALSA device list:

  No soundcards found.

NET: Registered protocol family 2

IP: routing cache hash table of 512 buckets, 4Kbytes

TCP established hash table entries: 8192 (order: 4, 65536 bytes)

TCP bind hash table entries: 8192 (order: 3, 32768 bytes)

TCP: Hash tables configured (established 8192 bind 8192)

NET: Registered protocol family 1

NET: Registered protocol family 17

ACPI wakeup devices:

PCI0 COMA CRD0 MDEM  LID

ACPI: (supports S0 S3 S4 S5)

RAMDISK: Compressed image found at block 0

input: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard on isa0060/serio0

VFS: Mounted root (ext2 filesystem) readonly.

Freeing unused kernel memory: 5076k freed

usbcore: registered new driver usbfs

usbcore: registered new driver hub

usbcore: registered new driver hiddev

usbcore: registered new driver usbhid

drivers/usb/input/hid-core.c: v2.01:USB HID core driver

Initializing USB Mass Storage driver...

usbcore: registered new driver usb-storage

USB Mass Storage support registered.

USB Universal Host Controller Interface driver v2.2

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKD] enabled at IRQ 11

PCI: setting IRQ 11 as level-triggered

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:07.2[D] -> Link [LNKD] -> GSI 11 (level, low) -> IRQ 11

uhci_hcd 0000:00:07.2: Intel Corporation 82371AB/EB/MB PIIX4 USB

uhci_hcd 0000:00:07.2: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1

uhci_hcd 0000:00:07.2: irq 11, io base 0x0000fce0

hub 1-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 1-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

hub 1-0:1.0: over-current change on port 2

ohci_hcd: 2004 Nov 08 USB 1.1 'Open' Host Controller (OHCI) Driver (PCI)

libata version 1.10 loaded.

ReiserFS: hda3: warning: sh-2021: reiserfs_fill_super: can not find reiserfs on hda3

Synaptics Touchpad, model: 1

 Firmware: 4.1

 180 degree mounted touchpad

 Sensor: 8

 new absolute packet format

input: SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad on isa0060/serio1

kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

EXT3 FS on hda3, internal journal

ext3_orphan_cleanup: deleting unreferenced inode 104010

ext3_orphan_cleanup: deleting unreferenced inode 103809

EXT3-fs: hda3: 2 orphan inodes deleted

EXT3-fs: recovery complete.

EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.

Adding 506036k swap on /dev/hda2.  Priority:-1 extents:1

EXT3 FS on hda3, internal journal

acx100: It looks like you've been coaxed into buying a wireless network card

acx100: that uses the mysterious ACX100/ACX111 chip from Texas Instruments.

acx100: You should better have bought e.g. a PRISM(R) chipset based card,

acx100: since that would mean REAL vendor Linux support.

acx100: Given this info, it's evident that this driver is still EXPERIMENTAL,

acx100: thus your mileage may vary. Reading README file and/or Craig's HOWTO is

recommended, visit http://acx100.sf.net in case of further questions/discussion.

acx100: Warning: compiled to use 16bit I/O access only (compatibility mode). Set Makefile ACX_IO_WIDTH=32 to use slightly problematic 32bit mode

Running on a little-endian CPU

acx_init_module: dev_info is: TI acx_pci

acx_init_module: TI acx_pci.o: Ver 0.2.0pre8 driver initialized, waiting for cards to probe...

PCI: Enabling device 0000:02:00.0 (0000 -> 0002)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:02:00.0[A] -> Link [LNKA] -> GSI 10 (level, low) -> IRQ 10

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:02:00.0 to 64

acx_probe_pci: WARNING: ACX111 support is quite experimental!

Found ACX111-based wireless network card at 0000:02:00.0, irq:10, phymem1:0x8820000, phymem2:0x8800000, mem1:0xc8d5c000, mem1_size:8192, mem2:0xc8dc0000, mem2_size:131072

initial debug setting is 0x001b

acx_select_io_register_set: using ACX111 io resource addresses (size: 56)

hw_unavailable = 1

acx_probe_pci: TI acx_pci: Using IRQ 10

reset hw_unavailable++

acx_reset_mac: enable soft reset...

acx_reset_mac: disable soft reset and go to init mode...

Requesting firmware image 'TIACX111.BIN'

No firmware image was provided. Check your hotplug scripts

Reading firmware image '/lib/firmware/TIACX111.BIN'

Allocated 62772 bytes for firmware module loading.

not using auto increment for firmware loading

acx_write_fw: firmware written

acx_write_fw (firmware): 0, acx_validate_fw: 0

acx_reset_dev: boot up eCPU and wait for complete...

acx_reset_dev: Received signal that card is ready to be configured :) (the eCPU has woken up)

acx_reset_dev: Clean up cmd mailbox access area

reset hw_unavailable--

acx100: allocated net device wlan0, driver compiled against wireless extensions v17 and Linux 2.6.12-rc4-nitro1

******************************************

************* acx_init_mac_1 *************

******************************************

==> Get the mailbox pointers from the scratch pad registers

CmdMailboxOffset = 1dd00

InfoMailboxOffset = 1de86

<== Get the mailbox pointers from the scratch pad registers

CommandParameters = [ 0xc8dddd04 ]

InfoParameters = [ 0xc8ddde8a ]

Requesting firmware image 'RADIO16.BIN'

No firmware image was provided. Check your hotplug scripts

Reading firmware image '/lib/firmware/RADIO16.BIN'

ERROR 2 trying to open firmware image file 'RADIO16.BIN': file not found - make sure this EXACT filename is in eXaCtLy this directory!

WARNING: no suitable radio module (RADIO16.BIN) found to load. No problem in case of a combined firmware, FATAL when using a separated firmware (base firmware / radio image).

acx111_init_packet_templates: Init max packet templates

acx111_create_dma_regions: set up acx111 queue memory configuration (queue configs + descriptors)

dump queue head (from card):

len: 24

tx_memory_block_address: 17F60

rx_memory_block_address: 11660

rx1_queue address: FA54

tx1_queue address: 100D4

get_mask 0x00004182, set_mask 0x00000000

Don't know how to get sensitivity for radio type 0x16, please try to add that!

Got sensitivity value 0

Got antenna value 0x4A

Got regulatory domain 0x30

get_mask 0x00000000, set_mask 0x00000000 - after update

new ratevector: 82 84 0b 0c 12 16 18 24 2c 30 48 60 6c

setting RXconfig to 2000:0000

Beacon length:69

hw_unavailable--

acx100: form factor 0x01 ((mini-)PCI / CardBus), radio type 0x16 (Radia), EEPROM version 0x05. Uploaded firmware 'Rev 0.1.0.11' (0x03010101).

creating /proc entry driver/acx_wlan0

creating /proc entry driver/acx_wlan0_diag

creating /proc entry driver/acx_wlan0_eeprom

creating /proc entry driver/acx_wlan0_phy

acx_probe_pci: TI acx_pci.o: Ver 0.2.0pre8 loaded successfully

devfs_mk_dev: could not append to parent for vcc/a2

devfs_mk_dev: could not append to parent for vcc/3

devfs_mk_dev: could not append to parent for vcc/a3

devfs_mk_dev: could not append to parent for vcc/4

devfs_mk_dev: could not append to parent for vcc/a4

devfs_mk_dev: could not append to parent for vcc/5

devfs_mk_dev: could not append to parent for vcc/a5

devfs_mk_dev: could not append to parent for vcc/6

devfs_mk_dev: could not append to parent for vcc/a6

devfs_mk_dev: could not append to parent for vcc/7

devfs_mk_dev: could not append to parent for vcc/a7

devfs_mk_dev: could not append to parent for vcc/8

devfs_mk_dev: could not append to parent for vcc/a8

devfs_mk_dev: could not append to parent for vcc/9

devfs_mk_dev: could not append to parent for vcc/a9

devfs_mk_dev: could not append to parent for vcc/10

devfs_mk_dev: could not append to parent for vcc/a10

devfs_mk_dev: could not append to parent for vcc/11

devfs_mk_dev: could not append to parent for vcc/a11

vmmon: module license 'unspecified' taints kernel.

/dev/vmmon[10060]: Module vmmon: registered with major=10 minor=165

/dev/vmmon[10060]: Module vmmon: initialized

/dev/vmnet: open called by PID 10100 (vmnet-bridge)

/dev/vmnet: hub 0 does not exist, allocating memory.

/dev/vmnet: port on hub 0 successfully opened

bridge-eth0: peer interface eth0 not found, will wait for it to come up

bridge-eth0: attached

/dev/vmnet: open called by PID 10120 (vmnet-netifup)

/dev/vmnet: hub 8 does not exist, allocating memory.

/dev/vmnet: port on hub 8 successfully opened

/dev/vmnet: open called by PID 10119 (vmnet-natd)

/dev/vmnet: port on hub 8 successfully opened

/dev/vmnet: open called by PID 10140 (vmnet-dhcpd)

/dev/vmnet: port on hub 8 successfully opened

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKB] enabled at IRQ 10

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:08.0[A] -> Link [LNKB] -> GSI 10 (level, low) -> IRQ 10

gameport: CS4281 Gameport is pci0000:00:08.0/gameport0, speed 2294kHz

new ratevector: ec

module count ++

OPENING DEVICE

acx_set_status: Setting status = 1 (SCANNING)

<acx_set_timer> Elapse = 2500000

attempt to set the timer when the card interface is not up!

ACX100 f/w ver >= 1.9.3.e or ACX111 --> using s/w timer

initial settings update on iface activation.

get_mask 0x00000000, set_mask 0x0037eefc

important setting has been changed --> need to update packet templates, too

Updating packet templates

Beacon length:59

Updating Tx fallback to 0 retries

Updating transmit power: 15 dBm

Updating antenna value: 0x4A

Updating Energy Detect (ED) threshold: 0

ACX111 doesn't support ED!

Updating Channel Clear Assessment (CCA) value: 0x00

ACX111 doesn't support CCA!

Updating channel: 1

Updating: enable Tx

Updating: enable Rx on channel: 1

Updating short retry limit: 7, long retry limit: 4

Updating Tx MSDU lifetime: 4096

Updating regulatory domain: 0x30

setting RXconfig to 2010:0fdd

Updating WEP key settings

Setting WEP key 0 as default.

Starting radio scan

acx_set_status: Setting status = 1 (SCANNING)

<acx_set_timer> Elapse = 2500000

attempt to set the timer when the card interface is not up!

get_mask 0x00000000, set_mask 0x00000000 - after update

FIXME: most likely needs refinement, first implementation version only...

FIXME: most likely needs refinement, first implementation version only...

FIXME: most likely needs refinement, first implementation version only...

get_mask 0x00000000, set_mask 0x00000040

setting RXconfig to 2010:0fdd

get_mask 0x00000000, set_mask 0x00000000 - after update

piix4_smbus 0000:00:07.3: Found 0000:00:07.3 device

<acx_sta_list_add> sta=c2:3d:ec:3a:7a:d5

found and registered station: ESSID "default" on channel 6, BSSID c2:3d:ec:3a:7a:d5, Ad-Hoc peer, caps 0x0042, SIR 42, SNR 0

Got Info IRQ: status 0x0001, type 0x9600: (unknown)

<Scan Table>: SSID="default",CH=6,SIR=42,SNR=0

peer_cap 0x0042, needed_cap 0x0002

peer 0: incompatible basic rates (AP requests 0x0027, we have 0x1000). Considering anyway...

found station with matching ESSID! ("default" station, "[any]" config)

acx_complete_dot11_scan: matching station found: c2:3d:ec:3a:7a:d5, joining

acx_cmd_join_bssid rates_basic 1000, rates_supported 1000

<acx_cmd_join_bssid> BSS_Type = 0

<acx_cmd_join_bssid> JoinBSSID MAC:c2:3d:ec:3a:7a:d5

acx_set_status: Setting status = 4 (ASSOCIATED)

devfs_mk_dev: could not append to parent for vcc/3

devfs_mk_dev: could not append to parent for vcc/a3

devfs_mk_dev: could not append to parent for vcc/4

devfs_mk_dev: could not append to parent for vcc/a4

devfs_mk_dev: could not append to parent for vcc/5

devfs_mk_dev: could not append to parent for vcc/a5

devfs_mk_dev: could not append to parent for vcc/6

devfs_mk_dev: could not append to parent for vcc/a6

devfs_mk_dev: could not append to parent for vcc/7

devfs_mk_dev: could not append to parent for vcc/a7

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:0d.0[A] -> Link [LNKA] -> GSI 10 (level, low) -> IRQ 10

3c59x: Donald Becker and others. www.scyld.com/network/vortex.html

0000:00:0d.0: 3Com PCI 3c905C Tornado at 0xfc00. Vers LK1.1.19

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:0d.0[A] -> Link [LNKA] -> GSI 10 (level, low) -> IRQ 10

bridge-eth0: enabling the bridge

bridge-eth0: up

NETDEV WATCHDOG: wlan0: transmit timed out

acx: Tx timeout!

recalibrating ACX111 radio. Not tested yet, please report status!!

successfully recalibrated radio

rx: DUP pkt (seq 54416)!

NETDEV WATCHDOG: wlan0: transmit timed out

acx: Tx timeout!

recalibrating ACX111 radio. Not tested yet, please report status!!

successfully recalibrated radio
```

system:

dell latitude l400 (p3-700/128/40G/wifi)

lspci 

```
# lspci

0000:00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corp. 440BX/ZX/DX - 82443BX/ZX/DX Host bridge (rev 03)

0000:00:01.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corp. 440BX/ZX/DX - 82443BX/ZX/DX AGP bridge (rev 03)

0000:00:07.0 Bridge: Intel Corp. 82371AB/EB/MB PIIX4 ISA (rev 02)

0000:00:07.1 IDE interface: Intel Corp. 82371AB/EB/MB PIIX4 IDE (rev 01)

0000:00:07.2 USB Controller: Intel Corp. 82371AB/EB/MB PIIX4 USB (rev 01)

0000:00:07.3 Bridge: Intel Corp. 82371AB/EB/MB PIIX4 ACPI (rev 03)

0000:00:08.0 Multimedia audio controller: Cirrus Logic Crystal CS4281 PCI Audio (rev 01)

0000:00:0a.0 CardBus bridge: Texas Instruments PCI1410 PC card Cardbus Controller (rev 01)

0000:00:0d.0 Ethernet controller: 3Com Corporation 3c905C-TX/TX-M [Tornado] (rev 78)

0000:00:10.0 Communication controller: Agere Systems (former Lucent Microelectronics) WinModem 56k (rev 01)

0000:01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc Rage Mobility P/M AGP 2x (rev 64)

0000:02:00.0 Network controller: Texas Instruments ACX 111 54Mbps Wireless Interface

```

uname -a 

```
Linux ethereal 2.6.12-rc4-nitro1 #14 Sun Jun 5 12:48:40 MSD 2005 i686 Pentium III (Coppermine) GenuineIntel GNU/Linux
```

----------

## aggressor

```
# cpufreq-info

cpufrequtils 0.3: cpufreq-info (C) Dominik Brodowski 2004

Report errors and bugs to linux@brodo.de, please.

analyzing CPU 0:

  no or unknown cpufreq driver is active on this CPU
```

looks awful :C

----------

## bkunlimited

are you sure that the pentium 3 processor supports frequency scaling?

----------

## aggressor

yeah, i do. in winxp my p3m modulation works fine (500-700mhz scaling)

----------

## bkunlimited

did you compile the options  

```

<*> ACPI Processor P-States driver

<*> Intel Enhanced SpeedStep

<*> Intel Speedstep on ICH-M chipsets (ioport interface)

<*> Intel SpeedStep on 440BX/ZX/MX chipsets (SMI interface) 

```

into your kernel?

----------

## plut0

Did you include CONFIG_X86_SPEEDSTEP_SMI?

----------

## aggressor

# cat /usr/src/linux/.config | grep CONFIG_X86_SPEEDSTEP_SMI

CONFIG_X86_SPEEDSTEP_SMI=y

yes, i did include that all. built-in into my kernel.

----------

## Earthwings

Please remove all drivers except  *Quote:*   

> Intel SpeedStep on 440BX/ZX/MX chipsets (SMI interface)

 Enable  *Quote:*   

> [*]   Enable CPUfreq debugging

  and append the kernel paramater 

```
cpufreq.debug=7
```

 in grub/lilo.conf. Reboot and post dmesg again, debug messages might help tracking down the problem.

----------

## plut0

This is a bit confusing.  In your dmesg you have:

```
ACPI: Processor [CPU0] (supports 8 throttling states) 
```

But I see no mention of the driver for cpufreq.  I think that means its either a problem with your cpufreq driver and/or /sys/devices/system/cpu/ is not populated.

----------

## aggressor

dmesg:

```
...

PCI: Using ACPI for IRQ routing

PCI: If a device doesn't work, try "pci=routeirq".  If it helps, post a report

pnp: 00:05: ioport range 0x4d0-0x4d1 has been reserved

pnp: 00:05: ioport range 0x8000-0x803f could not be reserved

pnp: 00:05: ioport range 0x2180-0x218f has been reserved

pnp: 00:05: ioport range 0x398-0x399 has been reserved

Simple Boot Flag at 0x63 set to 0x80

Machine check exception polling timer started.

gx-suspmod: error: no MediaGX/Geode processor found!

speedstep-lib: x86: 6, model: 8

speedstep-lib: Coppermine: MSR_IA32_EBL_CR_POWERON is 0x46480020, 0x0

speedstep-lib: Coppermine: MSR_IA32_PLATFORM ID is 0x0, 0x485e0000

speedstep-ich: Intel(R) SpeedStep(TM) capable processor not found

speedstep-lib: x86: 6, model: 8

speedstep-lib: Coppermine: MSR_IA32_EBL_CR_POWERON is 0x46480020, 0x0

speedstep-lib: Coppermine: MSR_IA32_PLATFORM ID is 0x0, 0x485e0000

speedstep-smi: No supported Intel CPU detected.

inotify device minor=63

devfs: 2004-01-31 Richard Gooch (rgooch@atnf.csiro.au)

devfs: boot_options: 0x0

Installing knfsd (copyright (C) 1996 okir@monad.swb.de).

JFS: nTxBlock = 933, nTxLock = 7471

SGI XFS with large block numbers, no debug enabled

Initializing Cryptographic API

Limiting direct PCI/PCI transfers.

Real Time Clock Driver v1.12

Non-volatile memory driver v1.2

vesafb: ATI Technologies Inc., MACH64RM, 01.00 (OEM: ATI MACH64)

vesafb: VBE version: 2.0

vesafb: protected mode interface info at c000:4fac

vesafb: pmi: set display start = c00c5012, set palette = c00c506c

vesafb: pmi: ports = e885 e81f e8b4 e8b8 e818 e814 e8c0 e8c3 e8c1

vesafb: monitor limits: vf = 0 Hz, hf = 0 kHz, clk = 0 MHz

vesafb: scrolling: ypan using protected mode interface, yres_virtual=1365

Console: switching to colour frame buffer device 128x48

vesafb: framebuffer at 0xfd000000, mapped to 0xc8900000, using 4096k, total 4096k

fb0: VESA VGA frame buffer device

ACPI: AC Adapter [ACAD] (on-line)

ACPI: Battery Slot [BAT1] (battery present)

ACPI: Power Button (FF) [PWRF]

ACPI: Lid Switch [LID]

ACPI: Sleep Button (CM) [SBTN]

ACPI: CPU0 (power states: C1[C1] C2[C2])

ACPI: Processor [CPU0] (supports 8 throttling states)

ACPI: Thermal Zone [THRM] (50 C)

PNP: PS/2 Controller [PNP0303:KBC,PNP0f13:MOU2] at 0x60,0x64 irq 1,12

serio: i8042 AUX port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

serio: i8042 KBD port at 0x60,0x64 irq 1

Serial: 8250/16550 driver $Revision: 1.90 $ 8 ports, IRQ sharing disabled

ttyS0 at I/O 0x3f8 (irq = 4) is a 16550A

ttyS0 at I/O 0x3f8 (irq = 4) is a 16550A

io scheduler noop registered

io scheduler anticipatory registered

io scheduler deadline registered

io scheduler cfq registered

Floppy drive(s): fd0 is 1.44M

FDC 0 is a National Semiconductor PC87306

RAMDISK driver initialized: 16 RAM disks of 8192K size 1024 blocksize

loop: loaded (max 8 devices)

pktcdvd: v0.2.0a 2004-07-14 Jens Axboe (axboe@suse.de) and petero2@telia.com

Uniform Multi-Platform E-IDE driver Revision: 7.00alpha2

ide: Assuming 33MHz system bus speed for PIO modes; override with idebus=xx

PIIX4: IDE controller at PCI slot 0000:00:07.1

PIIX4: chipset revision 1

PIIX4: not 100% native mode: will probe irqs later

    ide0: BM-DMA at 0xfcd0-0xfcd7, BIOS settings: hda:pio, hdb:pio

    ide1: BM-DMA at 0xfcd8-0xfcdf, BIOS settings: hdc:pio, hdd:pio

Probing IDE interface ide0...

hda: SAMSUNG MP0402H, ATA DISK drive

ide0 at 0x1f0-0x1f7,0x3f6 on irq 14

Probing IDE interface ide1...

Probing IDE interface ide1...

Probing IDE interface ide2...

Probing IDE interface ide3...

Probing IDE interface ide4...

Probing IDE interface ide5...

hda: max request size: 1024KiB

hda: 78242976 sectors (40060 MB) w/8192KiB Cache, CHS=16383/255/63, UDMA(33)

hda: cache flushes supported

 /dev/ide/host0/bus0/target0/lun0: p1 p2 p3

st: Version 20050312, fixed bufsize 32768, s/g segs 256

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKA] enabled at IRQ 10

PCI: setting IRQ 10 as level-triggered

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:0a.0[A] -> Link [LNKA] -> GSI 10 (level, low) -> IRQ 10

Yenta: CardBus bridge found at 0000:00:0a.0 [1028:00dc]

Yenta: Enabling burst memory read transactions

Yenta: Using CSCINT to route CSC interrupts to PCI

Yenta: Routing CardBus interrupts to PCI

Yenta TI: socket 0000:00:0a.0, mfunc 0x01201272, devctl 0x64

Yenta: ISA IRQ mask 0x08b8, PCI irq 10

Socket status: 30000020

mice: PS/2 mouse device common for all mice

I2O subsystem v$Rev$

i2o: max drivers = 8

I2O Configuration OSM v$Rev$

I2O Block Device OSM v$Rev$

I2O SCSI Peripheral OSM v$Rev$

I2O ProcFS OSM v$Rev$

Advanced Linux Sound Architecture Driver Version 1.0.9rc2  (Thu Mar 24 10:33:39 2005 UTC).

ALSA device list:

  No soundcards found.

NET: Registered protocol family 2

IP: routing cache hash table of 512 buckets, 4Kbytes

TCP established hash table entries: 8192 (order: 4, 65536 bytes)

TCP bind hash table entries: 8192 (order: 3, 32768 bytes)

TCP: Hash tables configured (established 8192 bind 8192)

NET: Registered protocol family 1

NET: Registered protocol family 17

acpi-cpufreq: acpi_cpufreq_init

cpufreq-core: trying to register driver acpi-cpufreq

cpufreq-core: adding CPU 0

acpi-cpufreq: acpi_cpufreq_cpu_init

acpi-cpufreq: acpi_processor_cpu_init_pdc

cpufreq-core: initialization failed

cpufreq-core: no CPU initialized for driver acpi-cpufreq

cpufreq-core: unregistering CPU 0

ACPI wakeup devices:

PCI0 COMA CRD0 MDEM  LID

ACPI: (supports S0 S3 S4 S5)

RAMDISK: Compressed image found at block 0

input: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard on isa0060/serio0

VFS: Mounted root (ext2 filesystem) readonly.

Freeing unused kernel memory: 5076k freed

usbcore: registered new driver usbfs

usbcore: registered new driver hub

usbcore: registered new driver hiddev

usbcore: registered new driver usbhid

drivers/usb/input/hid-core.c: v2.01:USB HID core driver

Initializing USB Mass Storage driver...

usbcore: registered new driver usb-storage

USB Mass Storage support registered.

USB Universal Host Controller Interface driver v2.2

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKD] enabled at IRQ 11

PCI: setting IRQ 11 as level-triggered

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:07.2[D] -> Link [LNKD] -> GSI 11 (level, low) -> IRQ 11

uhci_hcd 0000:00:07.2: Intel Corporation 82371AB/EB/MB PIIX4 USB

uhci_hcd 0000:00:07.2: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1

uhci_hcd 0000:00:07.2: irq 11, io base 0x0000fce0

hub 1-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 1-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

hub 1-0:1.0: over-current change on port 2

ohci_hcd: 2004 Nov 08 USB 1.1 'Open' Host Controller (OHCI) Driver (PCI)

libata version 1.10 loaded.

ReiserFS: hda3: warning: sh-2021: reiserfs_fill_super: can not find reiserfs on hda3

Synaptics Touchpad, model: 1

 Firmware: 4.1

 180 degree mounted touchpad

 Sensor: 8

 new absolute packet format

input: SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad on isa0060/serio1

kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

EXT3 FS on hda3, internal journal

ext3_orphan_cleanup: deleting unreferenced inode 168508

EXT3-fs: hda3: 1 orphan inode deleted

EXT3-fs: recovery complete.

EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.

Adding 506036k swap on /dev/hda2.  Priority:-1 extents:1

EXT3 FS on hda3, internal journal

acx100: It looks like you've been coaxed into buying a wireless network card

acx100: that uses the mysterious ACX100/ACX111 chip from Texas Instruments.

acx100: You should better have bought e.g. a PRISM(R) chipset based card,

acx100: since that would mean REAL vendor Linux support.

acx100: Given this info, it's evident that this driver is still EXPERIMENTAL,

acx100: thus your mileage may vary. Reading README file and/or Craig's HOWTO is

recommended, visit http://acx100.sf.net in case of further questions/discussion.

acx100: Warning: compiled to use 16bit I/O access only (compatibility mode). Set Makefile ACX_IO_WIDTH=32 to use slightly problematic 32bit mode

Running on a little-endian CPU

acx_init_module: dev_info is: TI acx_pci

acx_init_module: TI acx_pci.o: Ver 0.2.0pre8 driver initialized, waiting for cards to probe...

PCI: Enabling device 0000:02:00.0 (0000 -> 0002)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:02:00.0[A] -> Link [LNKA] -> GSI 10 (level, low) -> IRQ 10

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:02:00.0 to 64

acx_probe_pci: WARNING: ACX111 support is quite experimental!

Found ACX111-based wireless network card at 0000:02:00.0, irq:10, phymem1:0x8820000, phymem2:0x8800000, mem1:0xc8d5c000, mem1_size:8192, mem2:0xc8dc0000, mem2_size:131072

initial debug setting is 0x001b

acx_select_io_register_set: using ACX111 io resource addresses (size: 56)

hw_unavailable = 1

acx_probe_pci: TI acx_pci: Using IRQ 10

reset hw_unavailable++

acx_reset_mac: enable soft reset...

acx_reset_mac: disable soft reset and go to init mode...

Requesting firmware image 'TIACX111.BIN'

No firmware image was provided. Check your hotplug scripts

Reading firmware image '/lib/firmware/TIACX111.BIN'

Allocated 62772 bytes for firmware module loading.

not using auto increment for firmware loading

acx_write_fw: firmware written

acx_write_fw (firmware): 0, acx_validate_fw: 0

acx_reset_dev: boot up eCPU and wait for complete...

acx_reset_dev: Received signal that card is ready to be configured :) (the eCPU has woken up)

acx_reset_dev: Clean up cmd mailbox access area

reset hw_unavailable--

acx100: allocated net device wlan0, driver compiled against wireless extensions v17 and Linux 2.6.12-rc4-nitro1

******************************************

************* acx_init_mac_1 *************

******************************************

==> Get the mailbox pointers from the scratch pad registers

CmdMailboxOffset = 1dd00

InfoMailboxOffset = 1de86

<== Get the mailbox pointers from the scratch pad registers

CommandParameters = [ 0xc8dddd04 ]

InfoParameters = [ 0xc8ddde8a ]

Requesting firmware image 'RADIO16.BIN'

No firmware image was provided. Check your hotplug scripts

Reading firmware image '/lib/firmware/RADIO16.BIN'

ERROR 2 trying to open firmware image file 'RADIO16.BIN': file not found - make sure this EXACT filename is in eXaCtLy this directory!

WARNING: no suitable radio module (RADIO16.BIN) found to load. No problem in case of a combined firmware, FATAL when using a separated firmware (base firmware / radio image).

acx111_init_packet_templates: Init max packet templates

acx111_create_dma_regions: set up acx111 queue memory configuration (queue configs + descriptors)

dump queue head (from card):

len: 24

tx_memory_block_address: 17F60

rx_memory_block_address: 11660

rx1_queue address: FA54

tx1_queue address: 100D4

get_mask 0x00004182, set_mask 0x00000000

Don't know how to get sensitivity for radio type 0x16, please try to add that!

Got sensitivity value 0

Got antenna value 0x4A

Got regulatory domain 0x30

get_mask 0x00000000, set_mask 0x00000000 - after update

new ratevector: 82 84 0b 0c 12 16 18 24 2c 30 48 60 6c

setting RXconfig to 2000:0000

Beacon length:69

hw_unavailable--

acx100: form factor 0x01 ((mini-)PCI / CardBus), radio type 0x16 (Radia), EEPROM version 0x05. Uploaded firmware 'Rev 0.1.0.11' (0x03010101).

creating /proc entry driver/acx_wlan0

creating /proc entry driver/acx_wlan0_diag

creating /proc entry driver/acx_wlan0_eeprom

creating /proc entry driver/acx_wlan0_phy

acx_probe_pci: TI acx_pci.o: Ver 0.2.0pre8 loaded successfully

devfs_mk_dev: could not append to parent for vcc/a2

devfs_mk_dev: could not append to parent for vcc/3

devfs_mk_dev: could not append to parent for vcc/a3

devfs_mk_dev: could not append to parent for vcc/4

devfs_mk_dev: could not append to parent for vcc/a4

devfs_mk_dev: could not append to parent for vcc/5

devfs_mk_dev: could not append to parent for vcc/a5

devfs_mk_dev: could not append to parent for vcc/6

devfs_mk_dev: could not append to parent for vcc/a6

devfs_mk_dev: could not append to parent for vcc/7

devfs_mk_dev: could not append to parent for vcc/a7

devfs_mk_dev: could not append to parent for vcc/8

devfs_mk_dev: could not append to parent for vcc/a8

devfs_mk_dev: could not append to parent for vcc/9

devfs_mk_dev: could not append to parent for vcc/a9

devfs_mk_dev: could not append to parent for vcc/10

devfs_mk_dev: could not append to parent for vcc/a10

devfs_mk_dev: could not append to parent for vcc/11

devfs_mk_dev: could not append to parent for vcc/a11

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKB] enabled at IRQ 10

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:08.0[A] -> Link [LNKB] -> GSI 10 (level, low) -> IRQ 10

gameport: CS4281 Gameport is pci0000:00:08.0/gameport0, speed 2386kHz

new ratevector: ec

module count ++

OPENING DEVICE

acx_set_status: Setting status = 1 (SCANNING)

<acx_set_timer> Elapse = 2500000

attempt to set the timer when the card interface is not up!

ACX100 f/w ver >= 1.9.3.e or ACX111 --> using s/w timer

initial settings update on iface activation.

get_mask 0x00000000, set_mask 0x0037eefc

important setting has been changed --> need to update packet templates, too

Updating packet templates

Beacon length:59

Updating Tx fallback to 0 retries

Updating transmit power: 15 dBm

Updating antenna value: 0x4A

Updating Energy Detect (ED) threshold: 0

ACX111 doesn't support ED!

Updating Channel Clear Assessment (CCA) value: 0x00

ACX111 doesn't support CCA!

Updating channel: 1

Updating: enable Tx

Updating: enable Rx on channel: 1

Updating short retry limit: 7, long retry limit: 4

Updating Tx MSDU lifetime: 4096

Updating regulatory domain: 0x30

setting RXconfig to 2010:0fdd

Updating WEP key settings

Setting WEP key 0 as default.

Starting radio scan

acx_set_status: Setting status = 1 (SCANNING)

<acx_set_timer> Elapse = 2500000

attempt to set the timer when the card interface is not up!

get_mask 0x00000000, set_mask 0x00000000 - after update

FIXME: most likely needs refinement, first implementation version only...

FIXME: most likely needs refinement, first implementation version only...

FIXME: most likely needs refinement, first implementation version only...

get_mask 0x00000000, set_mask 0x00000040

setting RXconfig to 2010:0fdd

get_mask 0x00000000, set_mask 0x00000000 - after update

piix4_smbus 0000:00:07.3: Found 0000:00:07.3 device

<acx_sta_list_add> sta=c2:8a:77:54:40:0d

found and registered station: ESSID "default" on channel 6, BSSID c2:8a:77:54:40:0d, Ad-Hoc peer, caps 0x0042, SIR 44, SNR 0

Got Info IRQ: status 0x0001, type 0x9600: (unknown)

<Scan Table>: SSID="default",CH=6,SIR=44,SNR=0

peer_cap 0x0042, needed_cap 0x0002

peer 0: incompatible basic rates (AP requests 0x0027, we have 0x1000). Considering anyway...

found station with matching ESSID! ("default" station, "[any]" config)

acx_complete_dot11_scan: matching station found: c2:8a:77:54:40:0d, joining

acx_cmd_join_bssid rates_basic 1000, rates_supported 1000

<acx_cmd_join_bssid> BSS_Type = 0

<acx_cmd_join_bssid> JoinBSSID MAC:c2:8a:77:54:40:0d

acx_set_status: Setting status = 4 (ASSOCIATED)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:0d.0[A] -> Link [LNKA] -> GSI 10 (level, low) -> IRQ 10

3c59x: Donald Becker and others. www.scyld.com/network/vortex.html

0000:00:0d.0: 3Com PCI 3c905C Tornado at 0xfc00. Vers LK1.1.19

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:0d.0[A] -> Link [LNKA] -> GSI 10 (level, low) -> IRQ 10

tx: error 0x20, buf 23! (excessive Tx retries due to either distance too high or unable to Tx or Tx frame error - try changing 'iwconfig txpower XXX' or 'sens'itivity or 'retry')

Linux agpgart interface v0.101 (c) Dave Jones

[drm] Initialized drm 1.0.0 20040925

PCI: Unable to reserve mem region #1:1000000@fd000000 for device 0000:01:00.0

[drm] Initialized mach64 1.0.0 20020904 on minor 0: ATI Technologies Inc Rage Mobility P/M AGP 2x

[drm] Used old pci detect: framebuffer loaded

```

----------

## aggressor

 *plut0 wrote:*   

> This is a bit confusing.  In your dmesg you have:
> 
> ```
> ACPI: Processor [CPU0] (supports 8 throttling states) 
> ```
> ...

 

there is only directory cpu0, but it's empty  :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## plut0

The driver doesn't seem to like your cpu

```
speedstep-smi: No supported Intel CPU detected.
```

You didn't happen to disable speedstep in the bios did you?

----------

## aggressor

in my bios there are 3 parameters in speedstep section:

a)automatic

b)enabled

c)disabled

tried both a&b  :Smile: 

----------

## pianosaurus

 *plut0 wrote:*   

> This is a bit confusing.  In your dmesg you have:
> 
> ```
> ACPI: Processor [CPU0] (supports 8 throttling states) 
> ```
> ...

 

I don't know if this is what you meant, but I'd just like to point out that if you turn off everything about frequency scaling in the kernel, ACPI will still be able to report throttling states. Throttling is measured in percent, where 0% is normal operation, and it has nothing to do with frequency scaling.

----------

## aggressor

so what driver should i use? (if theese doesn't work) what drivers do you use?

----------

## pianosaurus

 *aggressor wrote:*   

> so what driver should i use? (if theese doesn't work) what drivers do you use?

 I have a P4, so I'm afraid I can't help you with that, but why don'y you compile all of the possibilities as modules and just try them all? Only have one loaded a time, using modprobe, and run cpufreq-info until you get some sane output. If none of them work, then at least you know there are no drivers for your CPU in the kernel.

----------

## gn0me

I have the same chipset and I ran into the same problem and here is what I found....

```
< > Intel SpeedStep on 440BX/ZX/MX chipsets (SMI interface)
```

440BX/ZX/MX is the driver in the kernel.

440BX/ZX/DX is your chipset.

I made the same mistake.

----------

## aggressor

eh.. we seem to stuck..

----------

## grantl

Had the same problem, got it solved  :Very Happy: 

Take a look here...

----------

